# 9" or 10"! Kindle Fire rumors!



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Now this is the one I am saving up for!

http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/10/amazon-prepping-9-inch-kindle-fire-for-mid-2012-launch-report-claims/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBoyGeniusReport+%28BGR+|+Boy+Genius+Report%29



> Amazon is reportedly preparing to launch an updated 7-inch Kindle Fire alongside a brand new 9-inch tablet this summer. Pacific Crest analyst Chad Bartley on Thursday raised his full-year Kindle Fire shipment forecast to 14.9 million units, up from his earlier estimate of 12.7 million. "We believe there is an upward bias, particularly from the new 7- and 9-inch models, which we expect to launch in mid-2012," Bartley wrote in a note to clients. BGR exclusively reported last May that Amazon was working on two tablet models, the 7-inch "Coyote" that ended up launching at the Kindle Fire last November, and the quad-core 10-inch "Hollywood." A later report would suggest that Amazon tweaked its tablet roadmap, however, pushing the release of its 10-inch model back in order to first launch a new 8.9-inch tablet. Bartley also lowered his shipment estimates on Amazon's E Ink Kindle eReaders from 28.6 million units to 24 million units.


eta-Ooopsie! Can someone please move this to the proper forum??


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see what features will be included in the new Fire.  I want to get a larger tablet (currently have a 7" android) but it's got to have SD card support and bluetooth connectivity.  I like the Fires that we got the kids for Christmas, but they need BT and SD support!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I much prefer the 7" size. It's one of the reasons I didn't get an iPad.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I have the 7" and no way am I going to upgrade.  Can't afford it for one thing, and I wanted the 7".


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I can't wait to see what features will be included in the new Fire. I want to get a larger tablet (currently have a 7" android) but it's got to have SD card support and bluetooth connectivity. I like the Fires that we got the kids for Christmas, but they need BT and SD support!


Yeah it definitely needs to have some extra storage. The cloud is all well and good if you are home but if you're travelling it's useless.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i will jump for.....sd slot and bluetooth and/or host abilities.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I DO NOT need and definitively DO NOT WANT any larger screen the the 7 inch one..  As someone else mentioned IF I did... then I would have gone with an iPad or larger Android tablet ...

BUT I would like a SD card and better volume (not the control just make it louder lol) .. 

Bottom line is that my $200.00 Fire has done exactly what I need t to do SO FAR ANYWAY...

Bob G


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Fire's 7 inches is just right for me.  If there were to be a 7" iPad, quite possibly > > >, depending on price.  (Not price points.  Where did "price POINTS" come from anyways?)


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

ugh!!!  I need to get used to there always being something newer and bigger for less $ right after I buy it.


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm hoping for 3G!


----------



## Jimmy Mancini (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

That would be a more convenient size and an almost direct competition with other tablets, looking forward 

Jimmy Mancini


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

But see, I don't need another tablet in the same marketplace (speaking only for myself). If I wanted a larger tablet, there are already so many out there to choose from. 

Again, speaking for myself, I don't see "larger" as more convenient. I see it as less convenient.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well there are plenty of people who DON'T have a Fire who would want one in the bigger size. I want one for my cookbooks but the Fire is too small for that unless I want to squint.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

ginaf20697 said:


> Well there are plenty of people who DON'T have a Fire who would want one in the bigger size. I want one for my cookbooks but the Fire is too small for that unless I want to squint.


Yep - the 7" size just isn't adequate for some texts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be much more likely to be lured by an SD drive.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

ginaf20697 said:


> Well there are plenty of people who DON'T have a Fire who would want one in the bigger size. I want one for my cookbooks but the Fire is too small for that unless I want to squint.


That's why I clearly said "_speaking for myself_" (twice  )


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Include an SD slot, and possibly court someone into including a GPU, and I'd be all over it like my cat on her favorite "happy-time" pillow.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd be tempted if it was a 7" with an SD slot. I have no interest in a 9" tablet, but a 7" with an SD slot would be very tempting.


----------



## Cabinwood (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love a 9" Kindle tablet!  The 7" is just a tad too small, but yet the 10" seems a bit big!  I sure would like an SD slot in it too!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> I much prefer the 7" size. It's one of the reasons I didn't get an iPad.


Same here, a 7-inch device is more portable, and it does just about everything that I want it to do. And I did have an iPad, but I sold it after using my Fire for two months.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully the updated 7" Fire will have an SD slot too or else it will be hard for it to compete with the awesome 7" Asus that's coming out soon.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://phandroid.com/2012/02/17/amazon-kindle-fire-2-shipping-as-early-as-may/



> Amazon Kindle Fire 2 Shipping as Early as May?
> by Quentyn Kennemer on February 17th, 2012 at 8:57 am
> 
> Most people are just now getting over their honeymooning period with the Amazon Kindle Fire and talks of a second have already begun. If you don't remember, Amazon is reportedly working on a 9 inch follow-up to the popular tablet, though little is known about the sequel at this point. China Times claims to know at least one thing, though: this thing could ship as early as May.
> ...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

pahiker said:


> I'm hoping for 3G!


That's exactly what I want. 3G! 
Otherwise the Fire is perfect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If there were a Fire model that supported 3G, I would not expect it to be free.  I would consider it more seriously, though, if I could pay for the 3G via amazon somehow, rather than having to go though a separate wireless provider.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If there were a Fire model that supported 3G, I would not expect it to be free. I would consider it more seriously, though, if I could pay for the 3G via amazon somehow, rather than having to go though a separate wireless provider.


Me too!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If there were a Fire model that supported 3G, I would not expect it to be free. I would consider it more seriously, though, if I could pay for the 3G via amazon somehow, rather than having to go though a separate wireless provider.


While network connection may be desired for some, the additional cost should not even be considered unless it is 4G/LTE which is what is standard in new devices. 3G is old technology and much slower.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.androidguys.com/2012/02/21/amazon-to-launch-10-inch-kindle-fire-at-mwc/



> It seems that Amazon is now planning to a launch a bigger version of the Kindle Fire in Q2. This new tablet will reportedly feature a 10-inch display, which we've heard whispers of in the past. Foxconn, a company that has manufactured such devices as the iPad, iPhone, Kindle and more, will also be manufacturing the 10-inch Kindle Fire, according to a report from DigiTimes.
> 
> Right now, there's no word on the specs of the tablet, but as it's launching under Kindle Fire branding, I believe that it will feature some amazing specs like a dual-core (or perhaps even a quad-core) processor, possibly a camera, and a balanced price tag like the current version.
> 
> We're hopeful that Amazon will let it slip at MWC what their plans are in the tablet market. At any rate, who's looking forward to a 10-inch Kindle Fire? Would you buy it if it had a camera, unlike its smaller predecessor? Drop a comment below!


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

The 7" is too small for me, so I bypassed the Fire. A 10" would get my attention, though, but it would have to have a good bit of user-controlled storage. A lot will depend on what Amazon can pull off.

Still, it seems as though the iPad 3 is going to take the game up a significant notch if the Retina-like display rumors hold true.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Something like that would be of interest to me for reading comic books, ASSUMING the stuff I want
IS available for e readers in the first place.

Mind you, I've seen people scan some of the older comic books to pdf's that I can download
but not sure what it looks like as I've never done it.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Skydog said:


> While network connection may be desired for some, the additional cost should not even be considered unless it is 4G/LTE which is what is standard in new devices. 3G is old technology and much slower.


Maybe so, but for those of us living out in the boonies, 4G is seldom available, so if it was going to cost more, I'd just as soon have the 3G. Of course, all of this is assuming they're even thinking of adding such functionality. It's the one thing I really miss on the Fire that my KKeyboard has.

--Maria


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If the 9-10" theoretical Fire has 3G/4G, memory expansion, bluetooth, and gets rid of that freaking carousel, I could see it replacing my iPad. I wouldn't bite without the 3G and bluetooth...


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my fire but if it has a cd drive I might switch.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

The new ipad3 is coming out today.  Have you seen all the hype about it?  I'm sure that Amazon will carefully consider many factors before they decide to compete with ipad on a many feature, current state of the art, level.  No, I don't have an ipad, but probably would have gotten one if it had been the same price as the Fire or maybe less than $50 more.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I have really wanted, and have waited months for, an iPad 3, primarily for the rumored Retina-type display for crisp fonts. However, if its price is $600 for a 32GB model, which is what I need for my purposes, I really cannot justify that kind of expense. It would be nice to have and I could make good use of it, but it's not a necessity as is a computer.

If a 10" Fire WiFi model comes out with 32GB and an improved display for, say, $350-$400, I could see myself going for that.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Broadus said:


> I have really wanted, and have waited months for, an iPad 3, primarily for the rumored Retina-type display for crisp fonts. However, if its price is $600 for a 32GB model, which is what I need for my purposes, I really cannot justify that kind of expense. It would be nice to have and I could make good use of it, but it's not a necessity as is a computer.
> 
> If a 10" Fire WiFi model comes out with 32GB and an improved display for, say, $350-$400, I could see myself going for that.


Very true. Cost is very important to most of us. A person we met on our cruise had an ipad. She used it for email. The wifi cost on the ship was 75 cents a minute. She was careful to make a draft in a word processor and then paste into an email and send it immediately. However, she had been given some minutes as some promotion since she is a frequent passenger. Most of the crew members spent their time ashore at the free wifi cafes, but we had other things scheduled. If there's a way to cut and paste from Docs To Go to an email, I haven't figured it out yet. I can see the benefits of an ipad over a Fire for some uses, but would not use the ipad enough to justify the cost--unless I got rid of my laptop and our netbook (which I will take on our next long trip). I actually like the Fire's size which was 1 reason that I bought it. Costs on these devices will certainly come down over the next couple of years--if we have the patience to wait.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Very true. Cost is very important to most of us. A person we met on our cruise had an ipad. She used it for email. The wifi cost on the ship was 75 cents a minute. She was careful to make a draft in a word processor and then paste into an email and send it immediately. However, she had been given some minutes as some promotion since she is a frequent passenger. Most of the crew members spent their time ashore at the free wifi cafes, but we had other things scheduled. If there's a way to cut and paste from Docs To Go to an email, I haven't figured it out yet. I can see the benefits of an ipad over a Fire for some uses, but would not use the ipad enough to justify the cost--unless I got rid of my laptop and our netbook (which I will take on our next long trip). I actually like the Fire's size which was 1 reason that I bought it. Costs on these devices will certainly come down over the next couple of years--if we have the patience to wait.


You really don't need to jump through those hoops.
If your wifi is turned off you can use the e-mail client to write to your heart's content -- everything will be saved in your outbox since you are not connected and then be sent as soon as you do connect. 
There's really no need to go through the added step of composing in a WP and then cutting and pasting into e-mail after you connect -- actually it'd end up costing more minutes to do it that way since you'd be connected for the duration while you went the the process of cutting and pasting and then sending the e-mail.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not interested in a bigger Fire.  I'm hoping for a smaller, Fire-size iPad.  (Therefore less $$ than past iPads.)  Looks like both Amazon and Apple may be going in the wrong directions.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Darn. 9" seemed like just the right size. Hopefully the specs are good though.

http://www.androidguys.com/2012/03/08/kindle-fire-2-and-another-tablet-due-from-amazon-in-second-half-of-2012/



> We've heard on more than one occasion that Amazon has more devices in the Kindle Fire family expected for 2012 so this next bit of news may not be groundbreaking stuff. According to DigiTimes, Amazon is expecting to release a direct successor to the 7-inch Kindle Fire in the second half of the year. Likely due in time for the all-important holiday buying season, it would make sense to refresh the model. Joining the tablet, however, should be a 10-inch model which is to be manufactured by Quanta and Foxconn. It's being reported that Amazon is going to skip the 8.9-inch version for now and focus on the larger display size.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not interested in a bigger Fire. I'm hoping for a smaller, Fire-size iPad. (Therefore less $$ than past iPads.) Looks like both Amazon and Apple may be going in the wrong directions.


Totally agree... bigger is NOT what I want... Price has nothing to do with my decision...

Bob G.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree. I love the size of the Fire. I have a 10 inch tablet that suits me just fine except for the portability issue. My wishlist for a Fire 2 would be: either increased internal storage or preferably an SD card slot; bring back my collections capabilities (I would love to see my books displayed on that bookshelf!); get rid of that carosel! I want primarily an ereader with a little kick...I like watching the videos, surfing the web, playing some games but I really want an Amazon color ereader with higher storage capacity. Oh, and a longer battery charge!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

YAY 9" is back!

http://phandroid.com/2012/03/27/report-amazon-to-offer-two-7-inch-kindle-fire-configurations-alongside-8-9-inch-model/



> Though recent reports suggested that Amazon might forego an 8.9-inch Kindle Fire in favor of focusing on a larger 10-inch tablet, new rumors originating with Taiwan Economic News claim that the smaller of the two sizes is still on track for release. The same story also reiterates plans to upgrade the original 7-inch Kindle Fire, but adds the twist that it may soon be offered at two pricing levels.
> 
> The lower-tier Kindle Fire would ship with the same 1024×600 display as the original, while the model falling in a higher pricing tier would see the resolution bumped to 1280×800. The 8.9-inch model is said to have a screen with an iPad-challenging pixel density thanks to its 1920×1200 resolution. Amazon is apparently contracting with new parts suppliers for additional displays and looking to better managing the manufacturing process to drive down costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe I should start looking for comic books, magazines and other suitable stuff?

You know, pre-emptively like


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.bgr.com/2012/06/28/kindle-fire-2-specs-details-10-inch-7-inch-amazon/



> EXCLUSIVE
> Amazon prepping two new Kindle Fire tablets with improved build, metal casing
> By: Zach Epstein | Jun 28th, 2012 at 10:10AM 3 Comments Filed Under: Exclusive, Tablets
> 
> ...


----------

